# The Fly



## cdd29 (Jun 10, 2022)

I almost hesitate putting this here as it wasn't with a true macro lens, but a macro mode on a Ricoh GRiii but anyhoo...


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 11, 2022)

Very good shot.....


----------



## Space Face (Jun 11, 2022)

Great eye detail.


----------



## John 2 (Jun 11, 2022)

Excellent and educational.  Great shot.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 11, 2022)

Yeah, that's Jeff Goldblum alright, shoot it! Ha! Nice pic.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 11, 2022)

Great detail, no matter what you shot it with!


----------



## Robshoots (Jun 11, 2022)

That’s an outstanding shot.  The detail is amazing.  I like the reflection, too.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 11, 2022)

That's an excellent shot, and it fits right in. The forum should really be called 'macro and close-up.' If you crop a bit off the bottom I think that would work very well.


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 11, 2022)

That's a "Fly" looking fly!


----------



## Jaknap (Jun 11, 2022)

Cool!


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Jun 11, 2022)

good shot


----------



## Donde (Jun 15, 2022)

Nice one.


----------



## Paulette (Jun 17, 2022)

Thats a great shot


----------

